# [Hands on] Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos im Vorabtest



## Klutten (8. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Neuerscheinungen im Bereich CPU-Wasserkühler werden selten und doch gibt es sie nach wie vor. Heute stellen wir euch den Kryos vor, den die Göttinger Wakü-Schmiede Aqua Computer demnächst ins Rennen schicken wird. Ob diese Neuerscheinung zum Schrecken für alteingesessene Größen, wie den Heatkiller von Watercool oder den Supreme von EK Waterblocks wird, versuchen wir im folgenden Kurztest zu erläutern.*

*Bitte beachtet, dass das finale Produkt von dem hier vorgestellten leicht abweichen kann. *​ 




*Inhaltsverzeichnis*



Der Testkandidat im Detail
Lieferumfang & Montage
Die Testmethodik
Testsystem
Vergleichskandidat
Temperaturbestimmung
 
Messergebnisse
Fazit
Testabelle/Wertung
Die Vorschaubilder können durch Anklicken in ihrer vollen Größe von 1.500 x 1.000 Pixeln angezeigt werden. 




*Der Testkandidat im Detail*Der Kryos aus dem Hause Aqua Computer ist auf den ersten Blick eine imposante Erscheinung und hinterlässt bereits beim Auspacken einen ungläubigen Blick, obgleich des Gewichtes von stattlichen 422 Gramm ohne weitere Anbauteile. Das Oberteil ist zudem hochglänzend vernickelt und trägt mit der eingelassenen Platte aus gebürstetem Edelstahl die unverwechselbare Handschrift der Wakü-Schmiede. Für eine schlanke Optik wurden die Seiten leicht eingefräst und unterstreichen damit die Form der eingelassenen Platte, welche neben dem Namen von Hersteller und Modell auch eine Seriennummer beinhaltet. Zusätzlich sind Nuten eingearbeitet, die einen schönen Kontrast zur glänzenden Oberfläche bieten. Die Halterungen, die zwischen Oberteil und Bodenplatte gehalten werden, sind ebenfalls aus Edelstahl und erinnern mit ihrer halbrunden Optik an die bekannten Größen der Cuplex-Baureihe.

Ein Blick in die beiden G-14"-Anschlussgewinde offenbart sogleich auch die Bauart des Kühlers. Aqua Computer setzt auf eine kreuzweise angeordnete Feinstruktur mit einem zentralen Einlass - somit einer vorgegebenen Fließrichtung. Bei den Anschlussgewinden offenbart sich sogleich ein Negativpunkt des Kryos. Diese sind lediglich 20mm voneinander entfernt und bieten damit nicht die erforderlichen ~22mm, die für die beliebten 16/10er Schraubtüllen vorhanden sein müssen. Für den Test greifen wir daher auf Fatboy-Tüllen zurück, die um einiges kompakter sind. Dreht man den Kühler anschließend um, so erblickt man zunächst die Transportsicherung, eine widerstandsfähige Folie, die den empfindlichen Boden vor Kratzern schützen soll. Mit einem kurzen Ruck ist diese postwendend entfernt und gibt den Blick frei auf eine spiegelpolierte Kupferplatte mit eingelassenen Schrauben. Das letzte Bild im Bunde verdeutlicht die exzellente Politur anhand eines aufgelegten Anschlusses.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Nachdem wir uns den Äußerlichkeiten gewidmet haben, wollen wir natürlich auch das Innere des Kühlers betrachten. Dazu müssen lediglich die vier Senkschrauben aus dem Boden entfernt werden und schon ist das Oberteil abnehmbar. Neben den obligatorischen Dichtungen sieht man den zentralen Einlass und den großen umlaufenden Kanal für die Wasserabfuhr an den Auslass. Außerhalb der Kühlstruktur sind dann noch die eingelassenen Aufnahmen für die Halterungen zu sehen, ansonsten ist das Oberteil aber sehr einfach gehalten und weist keine weiteren technischen Besonderheiten auf. Der Knackpunkt und natürlich die wichtigste Komponente in Bezug auf die Leistungsentfaltung eines Kühlers ist die Bodenstruktur, die auf dem zweiten Bild dargestellt ist. Insgesamt zählt die kreuzweise Anordnung 40, bzw. 50 Nuten und bildet eine größtmögliche Fläche zur Wärmeabfuhr. Wie leistungsfähig diese Struktur ist, erfahrt ihr etwas weiter unten.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 


*Lieferumfang & Montage*Obwohl es sich hier noch nicht um das finale Produkt handelt, betrachten wir den vorläufigen Lieferumfang des Aqua Computer Kryos und geben einen kurzen Überblick über die Montage auf dem Testsystem. Das erste Bild zeigt den zerlegten Kryos und seine Bestandteile - ein einfacher Aufbau, klare und strukturierte Formen. Das nebenstehende Bild präsentiert dann die mitgelieferten Einzelteile. Neben einer Backplate samt Isolierung liegen diverse Abstandshalter und Unterlegscheiben bei, die für unterschiedliche Sockel benötigt werden. Für die eigentliche Kühlerbefestigung legt Aqua Computer Federn und leicht zu greifende Rändelschrauben bei. Der abgebildete O-Ring soll nur für Testläufe dienen und liegt dem finalen Produkt wohl nicht in dieser Form bei. In Sachen Wärmeleitpaste geht Aqua Computer schlussendlich keine Kompromisse ein und legt dem Kühler die Prolimatech PK-1 bei, eine der besten derzeit erhältlichen Pasten mit tollen Eigenschaften, sei es bei der Leistung oder nur beim Verteilen auf dem Heatspreader.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Abschließend ein paar Worte zur Montage und dem stolzen Anblick des Kryos auf dem Mainboard. Wie bereits beim Zubehör gilt auch hier: ...noch einiges ist im Beta-Status!

Insgesamt betrachtet ist die Montage sehr komplex und man sollte über mehr als zwei Hände verfügen, um nicht einen Nervenzusammenbruch zu erleiden. Wie bei fast allen Kühlern mit Backplate, muss auch hier meist das Mainboard für die Montage ausgebaut werden, es sei denn man hat eine Aussparung im Tray. Erste Versuche zeigen dann schnell, dass die angedachte Isolierung, eine dicke Gummischicht, so nicht zu verwirklichen ist. Die Schrauben greifen einfach nicht mehr und auch das Mainboard biegt sich gewaltig. Mit auf den Ecken platzierten 3mm-Abstandshaltern gelingt dann aber auch der erste Schritt bei der Montage. Fummelig ist natürlich die Platzierung aller Unterlegscheiben, ohne dass die anderen wieder irgendwo auf dem Schreibtisch verschwinden. Ist die lockere Montage so weit geglückt, so kann man den Kühler vorsichtig ohne Paste aufsetzen. Die Form der Aussparungen in der Edelstahlhalterung dient gleichzeitig als Verdrehsicherung und daher sollten die Schrauben unter dem Mainboard erst jetzt voll angezogen werden. Wer bis hierher gekommen ist, hat das Gröbste geschafft. Die weitere Montage gestaltet sich sehr einfach und es müssen nur noch Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen und der Kühler mit den Schrauben / Federn befestigt werden. Der Lohn der Mühe ist dann auf dem nächsten Bild eingefangen - toll. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 



*Die Testmethodik*

*Testsystem*Das Testsystem besteht für alle CPU-Wasserkühler und auch den Luftkühler (Vergleichskühler Noctua NH-D14) aus den gleichen Komponenten. 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Vergleichskandidat*Eine Umfrage hat ergeben, dass sich die meisten hier einen Vergleich mit einem hochwertigen Luftkühler wünschen, um abwägen zu können, ob sich ein Umstieg auf eine teurere Wasserkühlung oder eine der bereits vorgestellten Kompaktkühlungen lohnt. Wir haben daher entschieden, dass sich alle Kühllösungen gegen den derzeitigen Primus Noctua NH-D14 mit einer Bestückung aus zwei Lüftern (120mm & 140mm) behaupten müssen. Einer der Gründe war, dass dieser Kühler mit vielen Probanden preislich (um 70 Euro) auf einer Ebene liegt.​*Temperaturbestimmung*Bei der Bestimmung der Leistungsfähigkeit einzelner CPU-Kühler in diesen Tests ist der Delta-T-Wert zwischen CPU- und Wassertemperatur entscheidend. Er gibt an, wie gut der jeweilige Testkandidat die Wärme abzutransportieren vermag. Der hier ebenfalls angegebene Delta-T-Wert zur Umgebungsluft verdeutlicht zusätzlich die Effektivität des Gesamtsystems inkl. Radiator. Je kleiner diese Differenzen also ausfallen, desto effizienter arbeitet der jeweilige Kühler. Die Luft- und Wassertemperatur bestimmen wir mit einem K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft, die CPU-Temperatur wird mit Core Temp 0.99.5 ermittelt.

Die CPU wird solange mit Coredamage belastet, bis sich der Kühlkreislauf im Gleichgewicht befindet und ein stationärer Zustand erreicht wird - sich also bei allen Temperaturen über längere Zeit (~30 Minuten) keine Änderung mehr einstellt. Nun ermitteln wir per K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft die Raum- und Wassertemperatur und lesen über Core Temp die CPU-Temperatur aus. Dieser Test wird je nach Konstanz der Messwerte mindestens zweimal durchgeführt. Anschließend werden die Tests mit um 90° gedrehten Kühlern noch einmal durchgeführt.


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ ​*Messergebnisse*Bei der Beurteilung der Leistungsfähigkeit schauen wir uns bewährte Delta-Temperaturen an und vergleichen diese mit einem weiteren Wasserkühler der Spitzenklasse, dem Heatkiller 3.0 CU aus dem Hause Watercool. Dieser ist einerseits sehr häufig in Systemen anzutreffen und andererseits einer der leistungsfähigsten Kühler am Markt. Als weiteren Vergleichswert liefern wir Messwerte des Referenzluftkühlers aus den Tests der Kompaktkühlungen, um hier die Stärke der Wasserkühler hervorzuheben und den Umstieg auf eine Wakü zu rechtfertigen.

Die Leistungsfähigkeit des Gesamtsystems können wir anhand des Wertes "CPU -> Luft" ermitteln, für eine Betrachtung der Effizienz des Wasserkühlers ist aber der Wert "CPU -> Wasser" wichtig. Hier zeigt sich, wie viel Wärme der Kühler von der CPU an das Wasser übertragen kann. Mit einer Differenz von 2,3 °C nach allen Durchläufen sichert sich der Kryos einen nicht unerheblichen Vorsprung vor dem Heatkiller 3.0 CU. Angesichts der Tatsache das die Top-Kühler bereits am oberen Ende der Fahnenstange rangieren, ist das ein guter Wert. In Bezug auf die Luftkühlung sind mit dem Testsystem Temperaturdifferenzen von 10 °C und mehr möglich - bieten somit neben einem guten Gefühl bei den Temperaturen auch einen weiteren Spielraum beim Übertakten.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das gleiche Bild zeigt sich bei den realen CPU-Temperaturen, welche rein informativ angeführt werden, falls jemand nichts mit den Delta-Werten anzufangen weiß. Wir helfen allerdings auch gerne. Die Differenz zwischen Luft- und Wasserkühler beträgt hier ebenfalls die bereits genannten 10 °C und mehr. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Durchfluss ist, gemessen an den Größenordnungen im Testsystem, nicht sehr aussagekräftig und auch in Bezug auf die Leistung nicht unbedingt das Maß der Dinge. Beide Wasserkühler rangieren auf sehr hohem Niveau, es zeigt sich aber, dass die Struktur des Kryos mehr bremst als die des Heatkillers. Kommende Tests werden hier Aufschluss darüber geben, was andere Hersteller zu bieten haben. Interessant ist der Durchfluss meist nur für Wakü-Besitzer, die einen sehr großen und teilweise restriktiven Kühlkreislauf ihr Eigen nennen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 



*vorläufiges Fazit*In der Kürze - der Kryos rockt. Aqua Computer schafft es mit diesem Kühler, den Primus von Watercool in die Schranken zu weisen und mit einem Vorsprung von 2,3 °C die Messlatte nochmals nach oben zu setzen. Wie bereits erwähnt, sind ohne große technische Neuerungen keine riesigen Sprünge zu erwarten, weshalb dieser Vorsprung durchaus seine Berechtigung hat. In Punkto Optik weiß der Kryos ebenfalls zu gefallen und punktet mit seinem glänzenden Äußeren - hier entscheidet letztendlich aber der Geschmack des Einzelnen. Positiv aufgefallen ist auch die eigentliche Befestigung des Kühlers auf der Mainboard-Oberseite. Die Rändelschrauben sind sehr griffig und auch die Federn lassen sich ohne Vorspannung montieren.

Aber es gibt auch Kritikpunkte. Zunächst ist da einmal die doch sehr unhandliche Montage der Backplate samt Unterlegscheiben und separaten Schrauben / Abstandshaltern usw. - ein Geduldsspiel, was zu gelegentlichen Wutausbrüchen führen kann. Allerdings wird der wohlwollende Bastler auch diesen Punkt positiv abschließen. Bleibt letztlich noch der Hinweis, dass die Verwendung von Schraubtüllen der beliebten Größe 16/10 nicht möglich ist. Hier fehlt ein Abstand von rund 2mm, welchen man beim Design durchaus noch hätte erreichen können.

Wie das finale Produkt aussehen wird, zeigen die nächsten Tage oder Wochen. Eines kann man aber mit Bestimmtheit sagen: Der Kryos wird seine Anhänger finden und diese mit seinem Aussehen und seiner Leistung begeistern. Wenn dann auch noch der Verkaufspreis auf einem erträglichen Niveau unterhalb der Konkurrenz liegt, kann man mit diesem Kühler nichts mehr verkehrt machen. Kurzum ein Top-Produkt aus dem Hause Aqua Computer.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 



*Testtabelle und Wertung*Die Bewertung des Produktes wird durch ein komplexes Punktesystem ermittelt, welches hier nur ansatzweise zu sehen ist. Ein Großteil der einzelnen Kriterien bleibt im Verborgenen und wird hier vereinfacht durch ein System aus maximal 5 Sternen abgebildet. Aus den hier sichtbaren Sternen kann die abschließende Wertungsnote nicht direkt abgeleitet werden.

Eine Bewertung kann derzeit noch nicht erfolgen, da der hier vorgestellte Kühler noch nicht am Markt platziert ist. Die untenstehende Tabelle wird mit dem Verkaufsstart aktualisiert und kann dann zu Vergleichen herangezogen werden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
_Ein herzlicher Dank geht direkt an Aquacomputer für die Unterstützung und kurzfristige Bereitstellung des Testsamples_​ ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (14. Juni 2010)

Tolles Design, sehr gute Leistung. AC hat die Hausaufgaben definitiv gemacht .

Btw auch ein sehr schnieker Hands-On-Test .


----------



## ZeroToxin (14. Juni 2010)

tjo, so gut und schön kann der nich sein, wenn ich keine 16/10er schraubtüllen raufbringe.

schade eigentlich


----------



## McZonk (14. Juni 2010)

Klutten hatte es ja geschrieben: Die 2mm sollten egtl noch drin sein. Also mal hoffen, dass AC auf das Problem eingeht und evtl. eine Rev.2 bringt. Bedenke dass wir hier noch ein nicht finales Produkt testen.


----------



## ZeroToxin (14. Juni 2010)

Jojo, das war mir schon klar 

aber wenn ich mir bei der Konkurrenz z.b. den HK 3.0 ansehe, geht sichs ja auch nich aus ^^

aber naja.. mal schaun wie die final aussehn wird, und dann bau ich mir den vl sogar ein.


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (14. Juni 2010)

klingt ja mal interessant ... endlich wieder konzurenz für den HK


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Juni 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Tolles Design, sehr gute Leistung. AC hat die Hausaufgaben definitiv gemacht .
> 
> Btw auch ein sehr schnieker Hands-On-Test .




Dem kann ich nur beipflichten


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (14. Juni 2010)

aber preislicht müsste er sich noch dem HK anpassen


----------



## GoZoU (14. Juni 2010)

Das Design des Kühlers gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut, Support für 16/10 Schraubanschlüsse wäre dennoch schön. Auf jeden Fall ist der Kryos einen näheren Blick wert 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (14. Juni 2010)

tja, von daher das gleiche problem was der HK auch hat, daher darf man wieder winkel verbauen ...


----------



## Klutten (14. Juni 2010)

--> N1KK3l <-- schrieb:


> aber preislicht müsste er sich noch dem HK anpassen


Bis jetzt wurde noch kein Verkaufspreis genannt, von daher würde ich einfach eine offizielle Ankündigung seitens Aqua Computer abwarten. 



--> N1KK3l <-- schrieb:


> tja, von daher das gleiche problem was der HK auch hat, daher darf man wieder winkel verbauen ...


Auf den aktuellen Heatkiller 3.0 passen 16/10er-Schraubtüllen gerade so drauf. Dieser Kühler hat daher kein Problem damit. Beim Kryos fehlen dafür allerdings 2mm.


----------



## icecold (14. Juni 2010)

Interresanter Test und guter Kühler. 
Bin mal auf den Preis gespannt. 
In der gleichen Preisregion wird der Kühler sicher ein echter Konkurent für den Heatkiller werden. 
Da kommt bewegung in den Markt.

Wegen zwei grad werde ich mir aber keinen neuen Kühler holen, wenn man aber eh neu kaufen will...

MfG icecold


----------



## McZonk (14. Juni 2010)

Die Preise sind - wie alle anderen Spezifikationen auch - jetzt live 

Neu: cuplex kryos - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Die vier Versionen die es vom kryos geben wird:


kryos Delrin - 39,90€
 kryos pro - 49,90€
kryos xt - 69,90€ an.
kryos .925 silver edition - 189,90€.


----------



## Klutten (14. Juni 2010)

Mittlerweile ist dem Aqua Computer Forum zu entnehmen, dass die hier getestete Variante für 69,90 Euro in den Handel kommt und Kryos XT heißen wird. Zudem kommen zwei weitere Versionen zu 39,90 Euro (Delrin) und 49,90 Euro (Messing) dazu. Nach oben rundet der Hersteller das Angebot mit einer limitierten Version ab, die für 189,90 Euro (Bodenplatte aus 925er Silber) daherkommt.


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2010)

Genialer Kühler und sehr schöner Test 

Silber-Version ist natürlich der Overkill


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (14. Juni 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Auf den aktuellen Heatkiller 3.0 passen 16/10er-Schraubtüllen gerade so drauf. Dieser Kühler hat daher kein Problem damit. Beim Kryos fehlen dafür allerdings 2mm.



als auf meinen passten keine zwei 16/10er drauf ... habe koolance schraubtüllen ... da fehlten auch 2mm o_O


aber oki, der preis für die delrin version ist ja schon sehr ansehnlich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Die Preise sind - wie alle anderen Spezifikationen auch - jetzt live
> 
> Neu: cuplex kryos - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum
> 
> ...



Holla!
40€ für die Delrinversion sind wirklich eine Ansage, wenn die <0,5K schlechter stimmen. Der erste Kühler seit 2 (?) Jahren, der den HK3.0 CU klar schlagen kann (und das mit einem ähnlichen Vorsprung, wie in dieser seinerzeit zum EK Supreme hatte) und das ganze dann auch noch zu einem Preis deutlich unterhalb des LT?  
Und die AM3-Halterung läuft der Konkurrenz auch optisch davon.
Nach den sehr guten GPU-Designs der letzten Monate und den konkurrenzfähigen Radiatoren scheint AC endlich auch im CPU-Bereich zu alter Stärke zurückzufinden.


----------



## MisterG (14. Juni 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr gut und wird beim Umstieg auf 1156/1366 wohl mein nächster CPU-Kühler.
Wenn ich im Lotto gewinne würde ich sogar in die Silberversion investieren.


----------



## Gnome (14. Juni 2010)

Man is der geil der Kühler! Hammer Teil o0  - das wird mein nächster 

Jetzt fehlt nurnoch ne Kupferversion


----------



## xTc (14. Juni 2010)

Zum Test muss ich ja wohl nix mehr sagen - 1A Sahne 

Was mich persönlich stört, ist das die 16/13er Schraubverschlüsse nicht passen. Find es schade, gerade da der Kühler so gut performt. Kannst du etwas zur Montage auf AMD-Systemen sagen? Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, ist der Kühler aktuell noch Intel-Only?

MFG


----------



## Gnome (14. Juni 2010)

Nein ist nicht Intel Only. Schau mal hier, Aquacomputer hat vorhin den Kühler online gestellt. Zu kaufen gibt es 3 Varianten für AMD und Intel:

Aqua Computer Webshop


----------



## xTc (14. Juni 2010)

Gerade schon gesehen. Ich muss sagen, der Kryos Delrin als AMD-Kühler ist echt schick. 


MFG


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (14. Juni 2010)

ne gibt auch ne recht schöne AMD version davon, siehe ac
Neu: cuplex kryos - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum


edit: ohhh doch zu lange vorher auf der seite gelesen o_O


----------



## Gnome (14. Juni 2010)

Der Delrin würde nur mit schwarzer Halteplate perfekt aussehen. Die silberne ist für den Delrin ein absolutes No Go meiner Meinung nach. Ne Kupferversion fehlt eindeutig. Die Messing Version wird definitiv keiner kaufen, weil niemand nen "Gold-Touch" im Case hat....


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (14. Juni 2010)

das stimmt, sowas goldenes sieht zwar schick aus, aber sicher nicht im pc ... vorallem gibts im wakü bereich ja auch nicht wirklich was passendes dazu


----------



## Amigo (15. Juni 2010)

Der Kryos ist einfach mal der Hammer! 

Wehe jemand stört sich am Durchfluß! 

Der Delrin ist sehr interessant, XT Version kommt aber auch nett... 

Schöner Test btw!


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (15. Juni 2010)

mal sehen, wenn ich mein i5 system aufbaue, dann darf er vllt dort einziehen 
so nen schickes glänzendes ding ^^


----------



## Klutten (15. Juni 2010)

--> N1KK3l <-- schrieb:


> das stimmt, sowas goldenes sieht zwar schick aus, aber sicher nicht im pc ... vorallem gibts im wakü bereich ja auch nicht wirklich was passendes dazu


 
Es gibt durchaus Kühler, die mit der Messing-Version gut kombinierbar sind. Schau dir mal das Portfolio von MIPS an. Der hat tolle Kühler für viele Boards auf Lager.


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (15. Juni 2010)

ja stimmt, aber ist das nicht die alte serie von ihm, er hat doch auch auf pom umgestell oder ?


----------



## Klutten (15. Juni 2010)

Die Serie gibt es nach wie vor.  -> LINK


----------



## Ampeldruecker (15. Juni 2010)

Boah ist das ein geiles Ding  und der Test genauso


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (15. Juni 2010)

uihh, oki ... aber werden wohl nicht viele haben, aber eigentlich auch egal, jeder kauft den, der ihm am besten gefällt, leistungstechnisch werden die sind ja nicht viel nehmen


----------



## gharbi_sam (16. Juni 2010)

Toller Test 

Der Kryos finde ich sehr gelungen, bis auf die fehlende ~2mm...Naja, man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## Klutten (17. Juni 2010)

Die fehlenden 2mm sind laut Aqua Computer nur mit Leistungseinbußen zu erreichen, was dem Grundgedanken des Kryos natürlich widersprechen würde. Schließlich hat man nicht umsonst diese große Anzahl an Varianten getestet. Schade, aber vielleicht liefert man eine andere Version später nach.


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juni 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die fehlenden 2mm sind laut Aqua Computer nur mit Leistungseinbußen zu erreichen, was dem Grundgedanken des Kryos natürlich widersprechen würde. Schließlich hat man nicht umsonst diese große Anzahl an Varianten getestet. Schade, aber vielleicht liefert man eine andere Version später nach.


Du meinst wohl Aqua Computer.


----------



## Klutten (17. Juni 2010)

Natürlich. Wenn ich schnell am Tippen bin, ertappe  ich mich die letzten Tage öfter, dass ich die beiden Namen vertausche. Ich meine die richtige Firma, schreibe aber die andere hin. Scheinbar fehlt mir etwas Koordination zwischen Hirn und Hand.


----------



## Acid (17. Juni 2010)

super test, denkt ihr ich bekomm folgende anschlüsse drauf? Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Farbige Anschlüsse » Bitspower Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 16/10mm - matt black

sollte ja eigl passen oder? weil normal stoßen ja nur die kanten der schraubanschlüssen an oder? und die bp sind ja rund?

Falls sie passen würde ich ihn dem hk vorziehen, und meine bestellung ändern....


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn du den Test aufmerksam gelesen hättest, dann wüstest du das diese nicht passen.


----------



## Gnome (22. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe, ich poste hier richtig .

Die neue Halterung vom Cuplex Kryos für AMD Sockel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mehr Info's gibts hier: Neu: cuplex kryos - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## Shoggy (24. Juni 2010)

Und frisch eingetroffen: die High Flow Variante aus Kupfer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gewindeabstände sind jetzt groß genug um auch dicke Brummer wie die BP 16/10 montieren zu können.

Diese Variante wird in Kürze verfügbar sein und 74,90 EUR kosten.

Intel Variante:
http://forum.aquacomputer.de/images-ac/kryos_hf_intel_2.jpg
http://forum.aquacomputer.de/images-ac/kryos_hf_intel_3.jpg
http://forum.aquacomputer.de/images-ac/kryos_hf_intel_4.jpg

AMD Variante:
http://forum.aquacomputer.de/images-ac/kryos_hf_amd_1.jpg
http://forum.aquacomputer.de/images-ac/kryos_hf_amd_2.jpg
http://forum.aquacomputer.de/images-ac/kryos_hf_amd_3.jpg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

Gibts außer den Abständen noch einen Unterschied beim HF?


----------



## Shoggy (24. Juni 2010)

Der Deckel ist aus Kupfer - das war's


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. August 2010)

@ klutten / Shoggy

ist der Einbau wirklich so fummelig?


----------



## Klutten (14. August 2010)

Hätte ich es sonst geschrieben? 

Nahezu jeder Kühler ist mit Backplate eine Geduldsfrage. Die Distanzstücke, die aber beim Kryos erst locker vormontiert werden müssen, sind ein wenig wie das Spiel "der heiße Draht". Nicht schwierig, können einen aber in den Wahnsinn treiben. Gilt ja nur für die Erstmontage, denn danach sitzen die Abstandshalter ja in der richtigen Position. Wer seinen Kühler einmalig montiert, wird die Prozedur schnell wieder vergessen, wenn er die geballte Leistung des Kühlers zu Gesicht bekommt.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Oktober 2010)

Mal eine Frage und zwar habe ich mir vor denn Kryos Delrin zu kaufen da er vom Optischen her am besten in mein Konzept passt.
Sp jetzt brauche ich natürlich noch die Backplatte, ist die im Endefeckt genauso satbil da sie kmplett anders aussieht, hier die Backplatte denn ich für denn Kryos nehmen würde.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Backplate für Sockel 1156 Aquacomputer Backplate für Sockel 1156 EOL 16142

So jetzt habe ich ja noch festgestellt das auch das Schrauben Set komplett anders ist wie beim Pro und XT.
Bringt er mir trozdem dann noch die Leistung oder soll ich dann doch lieber zu der Pro Version greifen und mir noch die Backplatte nach bestellen da dort die Schrauben befestigung wieder wie beim XT ist.
Ich würde am liebsten denn Delrin nehmen mit der Backplatte bloss ich finde nichts gescheites wegen denn Schrauben.
Es sollen ja die vom Cuplex XT id sein aber die sehen nicht besonders gut aus.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen und ein super Test der Kühler, die sehen eigentlich alle genial aus und die Leistung ist Top , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2010)

Schrauben haben nichts mit der Kühlleistung zu tun, sondern nur mit dem Montageaufwand.

Und es wäre nett, wenn du deine Frage nur in einfacher Ausführung stellst.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja wahr etwas umständlich beschrieben.
Ich möchte mir halt gerne denn Kryos Delrin holen mit der Backplatte von Aquacomputer, es dürfte ja keine Probleme geben mit der Backplatte von Aquacomputer und dem Kryos Delrin für denn Sockel 1156.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Backplate für Sockel 1156 Aquacomputer Backplate für Sockel 1156 EOL 16142

Mir geht es halt um die Befestigung, sind die Schrauben und federn auch gut wo beim Delrin dabei sind oder währe es besser zur Pro Edition zu greifen.
Also kann ich was falsch machen beim Kryos Delrin und der Backplatte oder lieber zum Kryos Pro greifen mit der Backplatte.
Ich danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2010)

Das die Montage ohne das neue Befestigungssystem ungleich mehr Fingerfertigkeit erfordert, wurde dir bereits im Quatsch-Thread gesagt. Das die Kühlleistung die gleiche ist, wurde dir hier gesagt.
Was brauchst du noch, um die Frage "auch "gut"" zu beantworten


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich will nur sicher gehen das es mit der Backplatte keine Probleme gibt und der befestigung mit denn Schrauben die dabei sind auch in Ordnung sind.
Das ich eine Sicherheit habe das es da keine Probleme gibt wie mit der Backplatte und der Montage , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## HeinzNeu (25. April 2011)

Ich habe den cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366 nebst einer Alphacool CPU UNI-Backplate "Black Protector" installiert. Auf den Kühlkörper passen auch zwei 16/10mm Schläuche. Offenbar hat sich der Hersteller die o.g. Kritik angenommen.
Was mich nur wundert ist, dass ich kaum bessere Temps habe als mit dem Noctua-D14. Mit prime95 in-Small-FFTs habe ich nun 59°C (Wasser-Temp. 22°C), zuvor hatte ich 70°C mit dem Noctua-D14.
Sind die 59°C O.K. oder soll ich die Schrauben noch etwas anziehen um den Druck auf die CPU zu erhöhen?


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2011)

Kommt drauf an wie viel Spannung deine CPU bekommt. Generell sind 37k zum Wasser eher viel, aber 11k Verbesserung zu nem sehr guten Luftkühler klingen recht realistisch.


----------



## HeinzNeu (25. April 2011)

Stimmt die Spannung sollte ich auch angeben. Die beträgt 1,244 V real.


----------



## Klutten (25. April 2011)

@ HeinzNeu

Deine Temperaturen decken sich doch nahezu mit denen aus diesem Test, warum also an deren Richtigkeit zweifeln? Wie ermittelst du denn deine Wassertemperatur? Die kommt mir in Anbetracht aktueller Außen- oder Zimmertemperaturen etwas niedrig vor. In großzügig dimensionierten Kreisläufen liegt die Wassertemperatur oft mindestens 3-5 °C über der Umgebungstemperatur - weniger geht kaum.


----------



## HeinzNeu (25. April 2011)

Da hast Du Recht. AT konnte mir den Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller leider noch nicht liefern. Daher habe ich mit einem Infrarot-Scanner (TFA) am Schlauch gemessen. 
Sobald der AquaComputer kommt, kann ich den Durchfluss und die Temp. genauer messen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. April 2011)

Die Wassertemperatur kannste auch mit einem Thermometer mit entsprechendem Temperaturbereich im AGB messen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (25. April 2011)

Habe ich eben getan. Nach 3DMark11 betrug die H²O-Temp. genau 22°C.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. April 2011)

Mach mal nen richtig langen Lasttest.


----------



## HeinzNeu (25. April 2011)

Meinst Du Furmark oder welchen ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. April 2011)

Furmark und LinX/Prime


----------



## Ossiracer (25. April 2011)

Die 59°C haben schon ihre Richtigkeit, da du ja vorher schon einen potenten Luftkühler verwendet hast.


----------



## HeinzNeu (26. April 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Furmark und LinX/Prime


 
Mit Furmark und prime95 in-small-FFTs erhöht sich die H²O-Temp. um 5°C (Thermometer im AGB).
Was mich freut ist vor allem die CPU-Temp. Für die 4246 MHz brauche ich 1,312 V real und habe unter prime max. 69°C; das ist spitze

P.S. Dein Zusammenstellung war der absolute Hit!


----------



## Paulner (26. April 2011)

Beziehen sich die Werte auf alle kryos, oder nur auf diese eine Version. Oder ist der Unterschied bei den Versionen nicht nur die Optik?


----------



## Klutten (26. April 2011)

Die Werte hier gelten natürlich nur für dieses frühe Muster. Alle anderen Varianten habe ich bisher nur für die Print getestet und noch nicht im Forum veröffentlicht. Bei Bedarf werde ich diese aber gerne posten. Große Unterschiede gibt es aber eher im Preis denn in der Leistung.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. April 2011)

Ich habe mir auch den Cuplex Kyro derlin geholt und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Montage war doch nicht so kompliziert wie ich dachte und die Temps könnne sich sehen lassen. 
Bei 4GHz mit 1,28V liegen die Temps unter 60°C selbst mit 1,5V sind die Temps unter 67°C. Alles bei 21°C Zimmer und 27°C Wasser versteht sich.


----------



## Paulner (27. April 2011)

@Klutten

Also ist es leistungsmäßig egal, welche Ausführung man nimmt (bis ca.2°C Unterschied wären mir egal)?


----------



## Klutten (27. April 2011)

Hier mal die kompletten Testergebnisse der Wasserkühler. Bitte dazu keine weiteren Fragen, ein großer Thread folgt demnächst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Paulner (27. April 2011)

Danke, das war das, was ich gefragt hatte. Danke für diese schöne Übersicht


----------



## SvenAmend (1. Dezember 2012)

@Klutten

besten Dank für die Umfangreichen Testwerte, da ich mir zu weihnachten evtl. den cuplex kyros HF .925 silver zulegen möchte, wollte ich mal fragen ob es zum besagten Kühler auch Testwerte/Erfahrungswerte gibt?


----------



## Uter (2. Dezember 2012)

Die Silberedition ist ein Sammlerstück. Leistungsmäßig ist Sterlingsilber schlechter als Kupfer.


----------



## SvenAmend (2. Dezember 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Die Silberedition ist ein Sammlerstück. Leistungsmäßig ist Sterlingsilber schlechter als Kupfer.


 
Hmm dann müsste AQUA Computer mal reinstsilber benutzten


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Die Silberedition ist ein Sammlerstück. Leistungsmäßig ist Sterlingsilber schlechter als Kupfer.


Sicher? Ich finde zwar gerade keinen Leitwert für Sterlingsilber, aber dass eine Legierung aus 92,5% Silber und fast ausschließlich Kupfer als restlichen Anteil nicht nur schlechter als reines Silber sondern auch noch schlechter als Kupfer leitet Oo?


----------



## Uter (2. Dezember 2012)

SvenAmend schrieb:


> Hmm dann müsste AQUA Computer mal reinstsilber benutzten


 Das wär möglich, aber da Silber deutlich weicher ist, müsste AC dann wohl eine andere Struktur entwickeln, was sie wohl nicht rentieren würde.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich finde zwar gerade keinen Leitwert für Sterlingsilber, aber dass eine Legierung aus 92,5% Silber und fast ausschließlich Kupfer als restlichen Anteil nicht nur schlechter als reines Silber sondern auch noch schlechter als Kupfer leitet Oo?


 Ja, ganz sicher. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit wird eben nicht nur vom Material bestimmt, sondern v.a. vom Kristallsystem / der Struktur (siehe Graphit, Diamant und Kohlenstoffnanoröhren).


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2012)

So hab ichs auch mal gelernt. Nur bei Sterlingsilber(=Schmucksilber=handelsübliches Silber) finde ich halt gerade nur was zur Härte.
Nachher sollten wir alle unsere Kühler noch mal zum Glühen geben um die optimale Performance zu erreichen .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2012)

Von wegen "Wärmeleitpaste einbrennen"


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte eher an sowas:
Lösungsglühen

Bei einem LGA die Halterung ab zu bauen und dann die CPU direkt, ohne HS, an den Kühler(-boden) angeschweißt zu montieren müsste aber eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Bambusbar (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte ma gerne eine aus purem Gold ...damit könnte man prollen.
Oder Platin ... hmmm

Scheiß auf Effizenz


----------



## SvenAmend (3. Dezember 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ich hätte ma gerne eine aus purem Gold ...damit könnte man prollen.
> Oder Platin ... hmmm
> 
> Scheiß auf Effizenz


 
Also Boden und Deckel aus Silber würden mir schon reichen!


----------

